# When one thinks of figure models what era comes to you?



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Looking over at Moebius new Batman license announcement I was surprised when someone mentioned doing a Heath Ledger Joker...

Sorry...But when I think of Styrene plastic model kits the first thing that pops into my head is the sixties and seventies. Monarch´s selections really tickle my modeling bone because of their subject matter, focusing on those decades. I didn´t buy Moebius IronMan because it was new and not vintage. I don´t know if I am expressing myself correctly here but when I heard of the Moebius batman line my thoughts certainly do not go to the new batman films. But rather they go to the comic line. Riddler, Mr. Freeze, old school diorama of Batman vs. Twoface. Like Mattel´s retro hero line. If Moebius Iron Man had the classic iconic Marvel look I would´ve reconsidered. I just don´t like my models being too modern.

You guys?


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Certainly nostalgia plays a major role in what we want to build. So many of us grew up on Aurora that that "look" dominates much of our desire to build those. Same thing with television and the kinds of models people seem to want to see. But I rushed to buy the Moebius Iron Man, because the films were done well -- and my son loves them. 

I love the old Adam West Batman, but Christian Bale's Batman was tremendously good, and the new Batmobile is pretty darn bueno. Still second to the old Batmobiles, but a great update.

I will look at any model Moebius issues -- they're top notch.

Doc


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well personally I guess my likes are somewhat along the lines yours are. That is likely due to having my pre-teen and teen days when I first started building models happen in the early to late 60s. So I was brought up during those formative years with the television and comic books of the day and which I still enjoy. I haven't bought Iron Man either but mainly because for some reason the model just doesn't appeal to me. I don't think I would like a Ledger joker either but hope they do the old Penguin again. However, if the younger generation ever developed an interest in modeling to the degree that would have to happen to justify models that appeal to them, I would like to see the companies do it simply to do better business. I just think, unfortunately, that model building appeals mostly to our older generation that grew up with it when there weren't so many no effort toys or electronic gadgets to distract us. And apparently we are enough, along with the few youngsters doing it, to make it at least reasonably profitable that we get these neat kits from Moebius, Monarch, Pegasus, Revell, etc.

Bob


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

What rkoenn said. The sixties and seventies can be considered the Golden Age for figure modeling, due to it being the time when the genre first got a foothold in the plastic model market at all. The nineties could be considered the Silver Age, given the number of reissues of those early kits and the new ones from the Garage Kit producers.

Today it's like the nineties on steroids when you toss in all the Sci-Fi subjects that Moebius is releasing and Polar Lights is repopping. I can't bring myself to call this the Bronze Age - to me it would be more like Platinum.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Mark McGovern said:


> What rkoenn said. The sixties and seventies can be considered the Golden Age for figure modeling, due to it being the time when the genre first got a foothold in the plastic model market at all. The nineties could be considered the Silver Age, given the number of reissues of those early kits and the new ones from the Garage Kit producers.
> 
> Today it's like the nineties on steroids when you toss in all the Sci-Fi subjects that Moebius is releasing and Polar Lights is repopping. I can't bring myself to call this the Bronze Age - to me it would be more like Platinum.


Like MarkMcG said and I agree that for me a Ledger Joker would not have the same appeal as "classic" subjects, but I would probably buy anything Moebius put out as far as figure models; they are just too well made and fun to build!


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Speaking of figure kits, a related question has been rattling around inside my brain (lots of space in there). Can anyone comment on about how many figure kits Aurora issued per year during their heyday? i've seen tallies for number of kits sold, but not those issued in a given year.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm the one who posted about the Heath Ledger Joker. I think he'd make a great kit subject.
Back when Aurora were in business they were doing kits of what were then current popular characters. Most of them sold well. 
If we want to bring new, young blood into this great hobby of figure modelling we need to produce not only the classics we love but also characters that the younger generation can relate to. I think the Dark Knight was a movie that appealed to a broad spectrum including the kids that'd probably buy kits of current characters. 
Personally the only figure from the Dark Knight movie I'd be rapt about is the Joker but if it's not on the cards no biggie. If it was ever produced I'm sure it'd appeal to a lot more people than just the classic kit guys....
Matthew, as has been said before- if you're not interested no one's gonna force you to buy it.....

Chris.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> If we want to bring new, young blood into this great hobby of figure modelling we need to produce not only the classics we love but also characters that the younger generation can relate to. I think the Dark Knight was a movie that appealed to a broad spectrum including the kids that'd probably buy kits of current characters.
> Personally the only figure from the Dark Knight movie I'd be rapt about is the Joker but if it's not on the cards no biggie. If it was ever produced I'm sure it'd appeal to a lot more people than just the classic kit guys....
> Matthew, as has been said before- if you're not interested no one's gonna force you to buy it.....
> 
> Chris.


I respectfully disaggree with you Auroranut. They know EXACTLY who their audience is and cannot afford to take too many chances with current popular culture chioces in regard to subject; patricularly in the figure model niche. I believe it might have been Madcap Romanian who related a story of a kid who was all excited about a superhero kit until he was told he would have to assemble it. Regrettably, I am in the "As we go, so goes the hobby" camp. There will always be some who will build and paint, just fewer and fewer over time.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

60's for me.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I know no one has to force me to buy it. I think a CLASSIC Joker would sell better than a ledger one. There are great action figures of Ledger of all sizes. A classic model would be the old timers here and myself and even the young populace. I would not buy a ledger joker.

Does anyone have a photo of what Aurora intended with Riddler, Joker, and Batgirl kits? I think I remember a photo of a drawing of one. The classic seventies stance of Joker holding his cane with both hands.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The Riddler was I believe taken to the prototype stage. The Joker and Batgirl were drawings. I know I've seen them somewhere but can't remember where.....

Chris.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Classic movie monsters are my favorite, '20s through '40s. I would probably just as enthusiastically go for the Hammer monsters of the '50s and '60s but those aren't as common.

However, I don't have a rigidly defined boundary. I love comic kits, Aliens and Predators and plenty more. I agree that I'd be more interested in a comic-style Joker than Ledger, but I'd go for either one.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

louspal said:


> I respectfully disaggree with you Auroranut. They know EXACTLY who their audience is and cannot afford to take too many chances with current popular culture chioces in regard to subject; patricularly in the figure model niche. I believe it might have been Madcap Romanian who related a story of a kid who was all excited about a superhero kit until he was told he would have to assemble it. Regrettably, I am in the "As we go, so goes the hobby" camp. There will always be some who will build and paint, just fewer and fewer over time.


I agree with what you're saying to a point louspal but I think that a villain like the latest Joker would appeal to a lot more than just the figure kit enthusiasts.
Maybe it's just wishful thinking on my part but I believe there could still be a market for our genre amongst the younger modellers.
As far as modelling in general goes there's also a story recently posted either here or at the Clubhouse about a dad who bought his kid a model rocket. The father started putting it together with tape and got sick of it (he apparently though it was a simple Lego/snap type kit) but the kid wanted to finish it...

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> The Riddler was I believe taken to the prototype stage. The Joker and Batgirl were drawings. I know I've seen them somewhere but can't remember where.....
> 
> Chris.


Right you are Chris...Here's a picture...








Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Auroranut said:


> The Riddler was I believe taken to the prototype stage. The Joker and Batgirl were drawings. I know I've seen them somewhere but can't remember where.


A-nut,

There are some fan-based drawings of the Joker, Riddler, Batgirl on her little Batscooter, and Supergirl in Bill Breugeman's (sp?) _Aurora History and Price Guide_. These are just line art ads, but there is also an extremely fuzzy shot of what could be a Riddler prototype. It isn't made clear whether this is an actual pattern or another fan effort. Either way, it's pretty uninteresting - not very different from the Penguin kit.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Denis.:wave:
I knew I'd seen it somewhere- the Aurora issue of AFM!!....
I think the others might be on BuckWheats site....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Look up Mark ...or down for that matter...
In the new DVD The AURORA Monsters - The Model Craze That Gripped The World 
there is an interview with Andy Yanchus and over his shoulder you can see this kit.








..and to me it looks pretty sweet....Hmmm wonder if this could be a future consideration.....
Mcdee


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I will take the 60's any day of the week, month or year..I am in this 100% for the nostalgia genre...I despised when whomever came up with that horrible idea to "upscale" the marvel aurora PL repops..Id like to " re pop" them..lol*..*and I also even like when they upscaled the batboat...GRR!! ..lol..I am also not a "enhancement" kit guy..I didnt think they were broke then so I didnt believe they needed to be fixed.I love the kits as they were..That said, I also like when classic themes are released that werent at the time that should have been done : Space pod, PL Jupiter 2, Chariot..in short..I am a nostalgia aurora style guy...case closed for me...

Z
*


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Look up Mark
> 
> Mcdee


No thanks.....:freak:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Sheeesh Chris  ...say How on Earth would you paint all those little Question Marks???? (ironic isn't it?)...Maybe they would be embossed right on the kit...?
....
Mcdee


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I associate mostly with the '30s and '40s when I consider monster figures, as far as subjects. I always think of the '60s when I consider the Aurora kits, themselves. Since that was when they were first introduced and took the modeling world by storm.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Sheeesh Chris  ...say How on Earth would you paint all those little Question Marks???? (ironic isn't it?)...Maybe they would be embossed right on the kit...?
> ....
> Mcdee


If I know Aurora they'll all be embossed. Flat black washes would take care of 'em. Maybe a permanent marker....

Chris.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Generally speaking, no specific era comes to my mind when I think of a particular subject for a figure kit; classic horror film characters would be the exception.

For me, the sculpt comes first. Likeness, pose, and staying true to the character is more important to me than which era is represented. I even have kits of characters I'm not particularly enamored with simply because I liked the sculpt. Batman has been going strong for seven decades; each era had it's own distinct mood/vibe/flavor (whatever you want to call it), so I couldn't possibly zero in on only one. But, again, that's just me; your mileage may vary.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> Generally speaking, no specific era comes to my mind when I think of a particular subject for a figure kit; classic horror film characters would be the exception.
> 
> For me, the sculpt comes first. Likeness, pose, and staying true to the character is more important to me than which era is represented. I even have kits of characters I'm not particularly enamored with simply because I liked the sculpt. Batman has been going strong for seven decades; each era had it's own distinct mood/vibe/flavor (whatever you want to call it), so I couldn't possibly zero in on only one. But, again, that's just me; your mileage may vary.


i have to agree with everything that zombie said. 
for me the great period in figure modeling was the early to mid 90s. we had screamin', horizon, geometric, halcyon in there pitching, as well as companies like billiken, kaiyodo, and max factory. 
alas, along came the deluxe action figures, and well "video killed the radio star".


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

As far as my personal favourite era is, it's the late'50s to early '70s. Aurora, Renwal, Pyro, Revell, Superior, etc. Not just monsters but the whole range!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

To me... the answer is this ERA....


























Mcdee


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Mark McGovern said:


> A-nut,
> 
> There are some fan-based drawings of the Joker, Riddler, Batgirl on her little Batscooter, and Supergirl in Bill Breugeman's (sp?) _Aurora History and Price Guide_. These are just line art ads, but there is also an extremely fuzzy shot of what could be a Riddler prototype. It isn't made clear whether this is an actual pattern or another fan effort. Either way, it's pretty uninteresting - not very different from the Penguin kit.


I saw the prototype on the New Aurora DVD!!


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm 20 so I'm guessing I would count as part of the young market but I've always had a liking towards classic monsters and sci fi. Not sure if I would buy a Ledger Joker but that's mainly because every time I see him I see this guy I knew from high school that would constantly do a horrible impression of him >.<


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

mcdougall said:


> Look up Mark ...





Auroranut said:


> No thanks.....:freak:


 *HEY!!!*


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

jaeg said:


> I'm 20 so I'm guessing I would count as part of the young market but I've always had a liking towards classic monsters and sci fi. Not sure if I would buy a Ledger Joker but that's mainly because every time I see him I see this guy I knew from high school that would constantly do a horrible impression of him >.<


Most definitely part of the younger market but a hopeful sign that not all younger folk don't do models. I had two sons, 25 and 28 now, and neither ever really did them. The older did do model rockets for a couple of years but only because dear old dad did them. He said later he liked it but it did take a little arm twisting. The younger never expressed any interest and is now successful but is also a computer/video game lover. My interest was all my own and has never subsided since I started around 8 years old a long time ago. There have been periods of very low level activity but about 7 years ago it started up again very strongly. Probably that 50 thing, I didn't buy the Corvette, I stocked the workshop with kits and tools. Anyway, it is cheaper than the Corvette. Glad to have you aboard, now drag some friends along with you.

By the way, I just upgraded to a lifetime membership. Besides having fun here I decided the extra benefits were desirable but also that this was worth the minimal fee for 25 years. I hope I am around to renew at that point. I hope they still are maintaining the site at that point.


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

mcdougall said:


> Mcdee


I think it's cool how many of those kits in the ad are now available again (or soon will be). When I think of figure models, I think of this era.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

McDougall, what year was that ad? Is that store still in business? You are right though, that is what many of us remember so fondly. My local hobby shop down in Clearwater,FL where I was raised didn't advertise as most don't. But I knew it was there and anytime we made the trip south to Clearwater from Tarpon Springs that is where I wanted to visit.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

So wait!...we want a Ceasar Romero Joker kit? 

I think that Moebius should consider the possibility of making some of the newer figures likenesses (Like Ledger) to attract the younger audience. Besides, it just adds to the "Bat-pool" as it were. 

And speaking of new kits, what about a Laurel and Hardy kit as well as a Charlie Chaplin. almost 100 years later, people still know who they are.

Except for the old AMT Model T Coupe and Delivery truck in 1/25th scale, I haven't seen anything Laurel and Hardy from the major manufacturers.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

For me, the early 70's. That's when the model shops were piled high with both the glow AND the longbox monsters, and the Prehistoric Scenes were appearing too. 

And looking at the old Aurora catalogue for 1973, some of the best of the 1950's Famous Fighters kits were still listed as well - Gold Knight and Apache Warrior, plus some cool 1960's kits - Zorro etc.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MadCap Romanian said:


> So wait!...we want a Ceasar Romero Joker kit? I think that Moebius should consider the possibility of making some of the newer figures likenesses (Like Ledger) to attract the younger audience...


I would hope that razorwyre's post, saying that the latest generation of deluxe action figures fill the latest generation's need for replicas of movie icons isn't accurate. I would hope...


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Always felt Ledger's Joker performance got the attention it did becuz he died.

Think it would have been panned big time if he was still alive. YMMV.

Buc


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Amen, Buc. Ledger's Joker was the current stereotype of a maniac, a la Anthony Hopkins' Hannibal Lechter: reasonable sounding up to a point, then off the deep end. I'll take Cesar Romero or Jack Nicholson any day.

You all have a safe and happy Fourth of July!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Mark McGovern said:


> I would hope that razorwyre's post, saying that the latest generation of deluxe action figures fill the latest generation's need for replicas of movie icons isn't accurate. I would hope...


well im not sure if i said that, or what the situation is about now, but back then, it certainly happened. 
it was strange, just before the japanese kits like billiken and tsukuda started coming in, latex movie monster mask collecting was hot. really nise masks went for big $. then along came the garage kits and boom, everybody stopped collecting masks, and started buying kits, and thus was born screamin and horizon and the rest..... 
but then in the 90s, i remember in many of my friends homes youd see, hidden in a corner, partially completed or badly finished figure kits. they wanted the figures, but didnt have the skills to make something theyd really be proud to display. 
then along came the pre-painted cold casts, and along came mcfarlane and others, and at a fraction of the price. 
so ive had the chance to see this happen twice, first with the masks and then with the kits. its sad, and i wish it werent so, but its sort of the way of the world. 
sorry folks, didnt mean to deviate so far from the subject.......


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Gosh, I thought Heath Ledger's Joker was the best ever. His death didn't devastate me — heck, I don't think I've ever seen another of his movies — so I don't think I was colored by that. I found that take on the character unique and far more menacing than any that preceded it.

Oddly, though, _The Dark Knight_ as a whole didn't interest me as much as _Batman Begins_. I like Batman to be dark, but I guess not that dark.

To each his own, as always. I loved Cesar Romero's Joker when I was in preschool but honestly never thought Jack Nicholson's Jack Napier was more than a shadow of his performance in _The Shining_.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

As for Ray's point, I agree. How many of us stopped modeling in our earlier years because we got tired of spending our money on kits we turned into glue bombs? I loved doing models when I was young, but that was in large part because I wanted them as toys. If I could have gotten a fully articulated King Kong toy in grade school like the ones available today, the Aurora kit would never have gotten a second glance from me. I can't even guess how I would have responded to today's sophisticated video games.

However, I did learn to enjoy models and for a few years continued doing them despite my preference for Mego superheroes and the like.

When I returned to the hobby almost nine years ago, what I liked most about it was the process. Assembling and painting kits was peaceful and learning how to do it better was a kind of fun I didn't have patience for when I was a preteen.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

rkoenn said:


> McDougall, what year was that ad? Is that store still in business? You are right though, that is what many of us remember so fondly. My local hobby shop down in Clearwater,FL where I was raised didn't advertise as most don't. But I knew it was there and anytime we made the trip south to Clearwater from Tarpon Springs that is where I wanted to visit.


This is the Back cover of 3-D Monstrers magazine dated 1964...
I remember being mesmerized by these ads when I was a kid ...gazing at them for what seemed to be hours...Looking at them today gives me that same cool kid feeling....yeah we must be crazy 
Mcdee


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Todd P. said:


> Gosh, I thought Heath Ledger's Joker was the best ever. His death didn't devastate me — heck, I don't think I've ever seen another of his movies — so I don't think I was colored by that. I found that take on the character unique and far more menacing than any that preceded it.


I agree 100%. I felt in the Dark Knight they finally got the Joker right.



Todd P. said:


> Oddly, though, _The Dark Knight_ as a whole didn't interest me as much as _Batman Begins_. I like Batman to be dark, but I guess not that dark.


I liked the Dark Knight more than Batman Begins, I guess I like the darker Batman, even though I am a child of the 60's and loved the old TV show.



Todd P. said:


> To each his own, as always. I loved Cesar Romero's Joker when I was in preschool but honestly never thought Jack Nicholson's Jack Napier was more than a shadow of his performance in _The Shining_.


I still have a fondness for Cesar Romeros Joker, but I've always felt Nicholsons Joker was way overrated.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Mark McGovern said:


> Amen, Buc. Ledger's Joker was the current stereotype of a maniac, a la Anthony Hopkins' Hannibal Lechter: reasonable sounding up to a point, then off the deep end. I'll take Cesar Romero or Jack Nicholson any day.
> 
> You all have a safe and happy Fourth of July!


Man, I'm glad somebody agrees with me! I was shocked that Hopkins won the Oscar for Lecter! He has an open distain for the craft of acting and it shows in his over-the-top portrait. Ledger I think was just young and might have matured into a serious actor but his Joker was overblown. It's always easier to play crazy as crazy, what's scary is when an actor can make you understand (recognize?) the aberation. 
Just needed to say that. Carry on.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Well, it seems that people's preferences for the Joker are all over the place. Maybe a poll would pin those preferences down for the manufacturers, or just convice them - Moebius? Polar Lights? McGovern's Monsterpieces (ain't none such as yet, but I like the sound of it) - to do a generic comic book version. Otherwise, we're just going to have to root out the GK maker of the particular Joker each of us prefers.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

> McGovern's Monsterpieces (ain't none such as yet, but I like the sound of it)
> 
> 
> > McG...I think you may be on to something there... :thumbsup:


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

For styrene, I'd say a comic version of the Joker would be wisest. Something in the style of Neal Adams, Jim Aparo, Marshall Rogers, Carmine Infantino, Brian Bolland and the like. Tall, thin, green hair, long face, purple outfit.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

The 60's and 70's comes to mind when I think of figure kits. Heck..all of the repops we all enjoy are from that era for the most part. I also love al of the new stuff coming out from Moebius and Monarch. The only thing I find distressing is that with the exception of the forthcoming Cylon Centurion from NU Galactica Moebius only seems to be interested in comic characters! Yes they have repoped some of the classics from the past and are continuing the fantastic Universal monsters we all love but there are alot of other figure kit subjects that are ignored by all of the plastic kit producers not just Moebius. Comic book characters and their film version derivatives seem to be getting all of the attention right now. I may be in the minority but I feel like comic book overload. Yes the kits are great but how about other subjects getting some attention. I would love to see The Munsters figure kits at some point. I think they would sell at least as well as say a Monarch Sinbad or Amazing Colossal Man! How about Abbott and Costello! They would be great as well just to name a few!
I know it's all about the licence's but come on Moebius. More than comic book characters at some point please! Please don't get me wrong. Moebius kits are stellar in every way. I would just like for them to announce a new licence that would give us new figure kits to look forward to other than more comics! Just my opinion mind you. There is so much more potential subjects out there that deserve the Moebius treatment! :wave:


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Licensing is so breathtakingly expensive that I'd be surprised to see Moebius pursue any new ones for a while, particularly for figure kits. The company already has many of the licenses that can lead to production of characters of the greatest appeal to figure kit lovers, particularly the Universal monsters. From my amateur point of view, it seems adding more to the mix could be a mistake because it might dilute the market.

However, in time, who knows what might happen? How long was Polar Lights putting out Aurora repops before it decided to do the Three Stooges, Headless Horseman, Kiss, the Beatles and the Drej Alien? Plus the Homermobile and Jetsons.

Fortunately, there's still a nice variety of styrene figures thanks to companies such as Atlantis, Monarch, Round 2 and Airfix.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

For me, THE era of modeling was the 60s and 70s while Aurora was doing their thang. I also loved the Renwal science kits of the day - visible man and woman, various visible animals, visible head, botany model, etc. I had a great childhood, and collecting models was one of my main hobbys.

We saw a hint of things to come in the mid 80s when Frankenstein et. al were repopped by Monogram.

Now, we're in a rebirth of the modeling renaissance with several terrific companies releasing repops of our favs and dramatic new sculpts for a variety of interests. Brings back many happy memories and creates many more new ones!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

> McGovern's Monsterpiece


..Sold exclusively at Monster Hobbies!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Yay, Trevor!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

For me it's the 70s, that's when I discovered the Aurora monster kits!


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Maybe I dídn´t phrase my question in the right way. It´s not what era you think of meaning ¨I found kits in the seventies¨. It´s more of a question like...

If you see the new Batman movie, do you wish for a kit of it? I don´t. I see them as action figures. I see seventies comic book properties as kits. Dr. Strange in classic garb, Ms. Marvel, Ghost Rider etc. When I see modern movies I think of action figures.

I would never buy a kit of Edward Scissorhands or Hannibal Lector or Terminator. Too modern for me and my kit taste. I like seventies and older stuff to be made into kits.

Seventies kit ideas: More star trek battle scenes. We have Spock and the snake...How about Kirk duking it out with the Gorn?

Batman: Joker, Riddler, etc. all old school types. No modern movies for me!

Planet of the Apes: There is so much that could still be done. Diorama like the Gigantics kits of the apes overthrowing the United Nations or something. 

Obscure Monster properties: Metaluna Mutant, More Gigantics..Like THEM! ants attacking New York. Giant Octopus ravages ocean liner...Frankenstein vs. Wolfman, Other monster movies etc.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Ohhhhhhh. I see what you're getting at.

I'd say the 1930's and 1940's Universal monsters would have the most interest for me. I'd like to see some of those second tier characters made into kits. This is my Golden Era of modeling.

Second would be the 1950's goofy drive-in monster characters.

The bronze era would be the Hammer monsters. 

Maybe a few characters from the 70's? After the late 70's... meh.

Interesting question.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

depends entirely on the sculpture and the subject. while i tend to lean towards the classics (30s-60s), really anything goes.
the only thing about modern films (the last decade) is they havent been around long enough to become really significant to me on an emotional level.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> To me... the answer is this ERA....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!
:thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

At above : Drool! 

I would like to see more of the Silent Era monsters made into kits. 

If that can't be done, then different poses for the current Universal monsters.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Matthew Green said:


> Maybe I dídn´t phrase my question in the right way. It´s not what era you think of meaning ¨I found kits in the seventies¨. It´s more of a question like...
> 
> If you see the new Batman movie, do you wish for a kit of it? I don´t. I see them as action figures. I see seventies comic book properties as kits. Dr. Strange in classic garb, Ms. Marvel, Ghost Rider etc. When I see modern movies I think of action figures.
> 
> I would never buy a kit of Edward Scissorhands or Hannibal Lector or Terminator. Too modern for me and my kit taste. I like seventies and older stuff to be made into kits.


Ah, I see. Quite honestly, my previous answer (post #23) stands. My tastes are wide-ranging, and I've seen things in newer media (films, television, comics, etc.) that I'd like a kit of equally as much as things in older media; the subject matter and execution of any given kit is more important to me than which era it comes from.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

When you put it that way i guess more kits from the 1940's-1960's would be great! Glen Strange Frankenstien and Abbott and Costello would be awsome! Every time I see a Hammer Horror film I wish there were kits of all of the great monsters from accross the pond! More B monsters as well. I know there are resin kits out there but my wish is for good old plastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Liike a lot of the folks who have posted since Matt clarified his intention, I tend to think of the classic move monsters and Science Fiction vehicles from the early to mid-twentieth century. Whether or not figure kits of Paul Wegner as the Golem or Basil Rathbone's Sherlock Holmes would be profitable is for the marketing gods to decide. Nor would they necessarily have to be US subjects; I could be very happy with some good styrene kits of Gerry Anderson's Supercar and Fireball XL-5 for example.

But I wouldn't mind seeing some new kits based on latter-day subjects. Aurora would never have let the new Wolfman go unkitted. I would probably buy any of a continuing line of Strategic Star Command vehicles from AMT - new designs, think of that! And I wonder if the marketing gods have considered the possibility of making kits based on video game characters. Such models wouldn't interest me, but I imagine they might appeal to the next generation of modelers we're all so worried about getting into the hobby.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

What about the monsters from the new monster cartoonists, like Dirty Donny, Pizz, Eric Pigors and others?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Mark McGovern said:


> Aurora would never have let the new Wolfman go unkitted.


While I agree with you in theory, we both know movie tie-in merchandising is a very different animal today than it was in Aurora's day. Now more than ever it seems, sales of tie-in merchandise is almost entirely contingent upon the success of the movie. _The Wolfman_ did moderate box office business, but I'm sure it didn't do nearly as well as Universal Studios hoped it would. If Aurora still existed, they may or may not have had deep enough pockets to risk producing a kit from a film that wasn't a clear-cut hit.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Zomb', old sock,

You put me in mind of Polar Light's Drej alien; _Titan A. E._ (2000) wasn't a smash hit either. Even if it had been, I dunno how popular a model of the alien would've been. That transparent blue plastic is pretty cool, though.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I thought the Drej Alien was an odd choice for a model kit as well, but the good folks at Polar Lights seemed to like taking risks once in a while (the Scorpion from _Star Trek: Nemesis_???). I sometimes wonder if kits like these weren't simply the result of someone at Polar Lights wanting a styrene kit of the subject and thinking others might want them as well.

While I thought the transparent blue styrene was cool, it brought with it the obvious problem of hiding seams. I've seen a few build-ups online where the various modelers had used their well-honed airbrushing techniques to add highlighting and shading over an opaque basecoat to create a look that almost perfectly replicated the appearance of the Drej aliens in the film.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Matthew Green said:


> Looking over at Moebius new Batman license announcement I was surprised when someone mentioned doing a Heath Ledger Joker...
> 
> Sorry...But when I think of Styrene plastic model kits the first thing that pops into my head is the sixties and seventies. Monarch´s selections really tickle my modeling bone because of their subject matter, focusing on those decades. I didn´t buy Moebius IronMan because it was new and not vintage. I don´t know if I am expressing myself correctly here but when I heard of the Moebius batman line my thoughts certainly do not go to the new batman films. But rather they go to the comic line. Riddler, Mr. Freeze, old school diorama of Batman vs. Twoface. Like Mattel´s retro hero line. If Moebius Iron Man had the classic iconic Marvel look I would´ve reconsidered. I just don´t like my models being too modern.
> 
> You guys?


Personally, I like the older models better as well. However, the younger modellers get more excited about the newer characters because they are more familiar with them. I like to have a mix of both new and old characters.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

My interests generally run to the old Auroras and re-pops of same, but I'm currently doing all three stooges and have to say that they're great kits. So something new (I realize that these were out earlier) does have an appeal to this geezer builder if it's well made. I think for me the determining factor(s) are the detail and pose. I built both Iron Man and the Moebius Spiderman, but didn't find them especially exciting because the poses seemed rather bland. Liked Moebius Frankenstein and Mummy because I found the poses intriguing. I also enjoyed Nosferatu and am looking forward to Sinbad.


----------

